# Alana: Friendly 3yr female cat in need of home. Western suburbs of Chicago, IL.



## Nauriel (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello, my family and I foster cats for Homes for Endangered and Lost Pets (HELP). We have a kitty named Alana, sweet three year old female cat. We've had her for about 7 months now. She's a beautiful torbie and really needs a forever home. 

She's very sweet and friendly, and loves attention. However, a lot of people are looking for kittens, and when looking on the website they pass over older cats. 

We try to bring her to adoption events, but that never goes well because she doesn't tolerate other cats. I think this is a good place to mention that she can only go to a home where she is the only cat. Please don't mistake her aggression towards other cats as meaning she doesn't like people. Quite the opposite is true. She's one of those cats that loves to roll around as you pet her and rub up against you to show her affection. 

We got her and her six babies when they were only two weeks old. She was a stray, and when she was pregnant with these kittens she had been nursing another little. She was extremely thin when we got her and she only weighed about 6 pounds! Fortunately, we weaned the babies as quickly as we could and without them to feed, she quickly put on weight and became much healthier. 

Unfortunately, since we have other house cats, she has to stay in the basement for most of the day. She gets to come up for about three hours everyday to be around the people, but she clearly needs more time and affection. She would absolutely thrive in a house where she was doted on. 

Here is a link to her page on the HELP website. There are a couple pictures, and even a video showing how much she loves to be petted.

http://www.helpinganimals.org/detail.php?record_id=463 

There is a phone number listed on the page. You can call that number to adopt her if you wish. However, that's a number to the shelter, so you will have to get our number from them. If you want the number to our house so you can talk to us directly, please private message me and I will be more than happy to give it to you. 

I hate to beg, but she _really_ needs a forever home. She's such a sweet kitty despite all the hardships she has gone through. It pains me to think of her being stuck in our basement when she's such a loving cat. 

We live in Aurora, about 45 minutes west of Chicago.


----------



## Nauriel (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm not sure how to edit my post, so I'll just have to say what I have to say here

Alana is neutered and micro-chipped. She has not been declawed, but she is up to date on all of her shots.


----------

